# making my own crown molding



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

I making a tall chest of draws and I wanted some molding just under the top. It's pine and I can't find crown molding in pine so I bought a router bit. I couldn't find much in the way of instructions on this, so I plan on using reduced speed (the bit is 2 1/2 inches), a tall fence, feather boards and take a couple of passes. If I'm missing something there, please let me know.

But my real question is the bevels on the back side. I was going to use the table saw but when tilting the blade, it doesn't seem like that's going to be very accurate. So I'm thinking a 45 degree chamfer bit? I've googled and googled and can't find any mention of using a chamfer bit on crown molding. What do you use to get the angles on the back?

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They make a router bit just for that type of job,it's a 38 deg. and a 42 deg cutter on one bit, the seller below has one listed the norm but he off for about a week, if I recall it's 21.oo bucks and worth every penny if you make crown molding.

Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

======



holmgren said:


> I making a tall chest of draws and I wanted some molding just under the top. It's pine and I can't find crown molding in pine so I bought a router bit. I couldn't find much in the way of instructions on this, so I plan on using reduced speed (the bit is 2 1/2 inches), a tall fence, feather boards and take a couple of passes. If I'm missing something there, please let me know.
> 
> But my real question is the bevels on the back side. I was going to use the table saw but when tilting the blade, it doesn't seem like that's going to be very accurate. So I'm thinking a 45 degree chamfer bit? I've googled and googled and can't find any mention of using a chamfer bit on crown molding. What do you use to get the angles on the back?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

I saw a bit like that at MLCS (I'm assuming you meant 52 and 38 degrees). But isn't most crown molding 45 degrees? I can't find anything for 45 degrees except the chamfer bit. I've never used one of those before and don't know if it would work. What do most people use for crown molding? 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You are right about the 52 deg. angle and yes some use the 45 deg. bit for the angle..but I will say they don't fit well the norm...

I also have the Coping Crown Molding jig and it works very well.
http://www.easycoper.com/

see below

========



holmgren said:


> I saw a bit like that at MLCS (I'm assuming you meant 52 and 38 degrees). But isn't most crown molding 45 degrees? I can't find anything for 45 degrees except the chamfer bit. I've never used one of those before and don't know if it would work. What do most people use for crown molding?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

holmgren said:


> I making a tall chest of draws and I wanted some molding just under the top. It's pine and I can't find crown molding in pine so I bought a router bit. I couldn't find much in the way of instructions on this, so I plan on using reduced speed (the bit is 2 1/2 inches), a tall fence, feather boards and take a couple of passes. If I'm missing something there, please let me know.
> 
> But my real question is the bevels on the back side. I was going to use the table saw but when tilting the blade, it doesn't seem like that's going to be very accurate. So I'm thinking a 45 degree chamfer bit? I've googled and googled and can't find any mention of using a chamfer bit on crown molding. What do you use to get the angles on the back?
> 
> Thanks.


What size crown are you using? Pine crown is generally the most common species you can find. As for the angles, they are almost never 45 degrees. 52 and 38 are the norm but if you are making your own you can certainly customize it. Just remember the 2 angles must add up to 90 degrees.


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in a very remote area. There is only one wood source in town and they only had crown in mdf and a wood that definitely wasn't pine. I'm not making anything too big, just the size of the bit, less than 3 inches. So I'll have to do it myself. I was going to do stacked profiles but then I thought this bit would be simpler. I guess the exact angle isn't really important for this piece of furniture. 

After much more googling, I found a youtube video that showed a guy using a crown molding bit and using a chamfer bit for the bevels so I guess I'll do it that way. He was doing it on a horizontal router table. Looked a lot easier than my tall fence with all the featherboards. But that's a whole new subject. Thanks for all your help.


----------

